# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه  آزاد پزشکی زاهدان

## YAS12345678

سلام ایا برای  انتخاب و قبول شدن در پزشکی زاهدان حتما باید بومی باشی ؟یعنی من از هر شهری میتونم اونو انتخاب کنم ممنونم

----------


## YAS12345678

باید از کجا متوجه بشم

----------


## ahsan66

اصلاحیه زده سنجش زاهدان فقط باید بومی باشی اونجا باید متولد شده باشی یا سه سال دبیرستان اونجا درس خونده باشی

----------


## anis79

نه 
برای ازاد زاهدان باید بومی سیستان بلوچستان و یا خراسان و (اگر اشتباه نکنم)یک جای دیگه باشین

----------


## anis79

> باید از کجا متوجه بشم


تو‌ دفترچه ازاد حتما نوشده شده

----------


## YAS12345678

امسال تغییر کرده انتخاب سه رشته اصلی با دامپزشکی تو انتخاب رشته سراسری و در این مورد چیزی نگفته

----------


## telma_alen

> اصلاحیه زده سنجش زاهدان فقط باید بومی باشی اونجا باید متولد شده باشی یا سه سال دبیرستان اونجا درس خونده باشی


وا؟؟؟

----------


## Bahar1377

آقا من تهرانم آزاد زاهدان زدم. ولی میدونم قبول نمیشم. برم پاکش کنم؟

----------


## ahsan66

فکر نکنم قبول بشی از اونجای که خودت گفتی فکر کنم رتبت به پزشکی نمیخوره پرستاری میری اگه قبول بشی پذیرش نمیشی چون باید بومی باشی

----------


## NormaL

> آقا من تهرانم آزاد زاهدان زدم. ولی میدونم قبول نمیشم. برم پاکش کنم؟


چرا پروفایلت این شد :Yahoo (13): 

نه فکر نکنم بیاری. به نظرم همون پرستاری مناسب تره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Bahar1377

> چرا پروفایلت این شد
> 
> نه فکر نکنم بیاری. به نظرم همون پرستاری مناسب تره


قهرمانای زندگی من!
سوسانو و سردارسلیمانی :Yahoo (4): 

آره انشالله همون پرستاری و میارم.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> قهرمانای زندگی من!
> سوسانو و سردارسلیمانی
> 
> .


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NormaL

> قهرمانای زندگی من!
> سوسانو و سردارسلیمانی
> 
> آره انشالله همون پرستاری و میارم.


خب الان بهتر شد :Yahoo (20): 
اها اوکی موفق باشی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Bahar1377

> خب الان بهتر شد
> اها اوکی موفق باشی


مرسی از پیگیریات :Yahoo (76):

----------

